# synchronisation iPad / MacBook Pro



## lamuuule (14 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour

Ayant récemment acheté un MacBook Pro, je m'intéresse à la synchro avec mon iPad mini que j'ai depuis belle lurette

J'ai été étonnamment ravi de voir que mes notes se synchronisent automatiquement de l'iPad vers le MacBook et vice/versa, c'est juste trop de la balle !!! En wifi qui plus est, que demande le peuple

Et bien j'aimerais faire exactement la même chose, mais avec la musique, les photos et les vidéos (photos et vidéos de l'application Photos de l'iPad)

Or si je clique sur "Synchroniser les photos depuis : Images" dans l'iTunes du MacBook Pro, j'ai peur de perdre toutes mes photos et vidéos sur l'iPad

(ça m'est déjà arrivé sur un iPod quand j'avais essayé de le synchroniser avec un PC, je vous explique pas ma colère !!!!! Grrrr )

Parce que là il est HORS DE QUESTION que je perde mes données sur l'iPad, je n'ai rien sur le MacBook et tout sur l'iPad donc je ne vois pas pourquoi la synchro se ferait du MacBook vers l'iPad et pas l'inverse ???

De toute façon, ce n'est ni l'un ni l'autre qui m'intéresse, mais bien les deux !!!!

En gros j'aimerais pouvoir synchroniser en wifi l'iPad et le MacBook, que si je rajoute une photo, vidéo, musique à l'un, elle se retrouve sur l'autre, et vice/versa !


Est-ce possible ? Sinon existe-t-il un autre logiciel qui ferait ça ?


Merci pour votre attention et votre aide 


Cédric


----------



## Al3x_ (14 Septembre 2014)

Yo, déjà pour ton problème d'iPod, je pense que tu avais mis de la musique a partir d'un ordinateur et que tu as essayer de remettre a nouveau de la musique via un autre ordi, c'est pour cela que ça a du supprimer
Je pense que si tu es en wi-fi tu utilises ICloud ? Je te conseille de le synchroniser en le reliant avec un adaptateur à l'ordi et surtout de la faire sur l'ordi avec lequel tu l'avais déjà synchroniser au départ


----------



## lamuuule (14 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour Al3x et merci pour ta réponse !!

Comment savoir si j'ai déjà fait une synchro avec un autre ordinateur ?

Je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas, mais je ne préfères pas tenter le diable et tout perdre comme avec mon iPod (effectivement, c'est bien ce qui s'est passé, j'ai synchronisé avec l'ordinateur de ma grand-mère)

Ils pourraient prévenir n'empêche, aucune info là dessus de la part d'Apple ....


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour lamuuule.
Concernant ton iPod je pense très sincèrement que tu as eu un message d'alerte t'annonçant que le contenu allait être effacé si tu persistais à vouloir faire une synchro avec un ordi autre que celui précédemment utilisé.
Et si le contenu a été effacé c'est que tu as sciemment cliqué sur "Continuer".
Concernant ta synchro entre MBP et iPad, je n'ai pas de réponse à apporter, tu m'en vois désolé.


----------



## lamuuule (16 Septembre 2014)

Bon j'ai réussi à faire ma synchro finalement, j'ai sauvegardé toutes mes photos présentes dans l'iPad dans iPhoto sur le MacBook Pro, et j'ai mis le dossier de synchro images dans itunes sur iPhoto, ce qui fait que lors de la synchro avec l'iPad je n'ai rien perdu comme photos et vidéo, chouette !!

Bientôt l'iPhone 6, là j'aurais la totale niveau synchro pour mes appareils technologiques cooool ! :rateau:


----------

